
How to politely request customers use alternate services? - ptm
Hi,<p>I have an online service where users can ask questions to a particular kind of expert.  User can then pay to unlock the answer and read it.<p>Normally questions are answered by first-come-first-served expert.  Some users ask for specific experts to answer and I make a case-by-case exception.  However experts may not always be active so I need to warn users that getting an answer can take a while.<p>Also the support burden of questions to specific experts is a lot higher and I want to encourage users to either opt for &quot;open questions&quot; or try other sites that allow this option.<p>So, this is how I have worded it.<p>&gt; &lt;service&gt; is a self-serve platform that is designed to work with open questions. Questions to specific &lt;experts&gt; can take longer (days or weeks). We are unable to provide much support to help users with such questions.<p>&gt; We encourage users who want to pick &lt;experts&gt; to try out other sites &lt;link to alternate&gt; which allow this choice.<p>Today I got an angry email from a user calling this &quot;arrogant&quot;.  How would you have worded this ?
======
gus_massa
Raise the price!

Add a premium service where the user can request who will answer the question.
In case the expert is not available for some time offer to get the answer from
another expert in exchange of something (like reducing the price??? or some
free questions for next month???)

Are you paying the experts? Can you pay them more for answering premium
questions?

Do all the experts have the same level? (obviously no) How much difference is
there in the quality of the answers?

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the comments.

> Add a premium service where the user can request who will answer the
> question

I have considered that. However, since the support burden alone is maybe 5x of
normal questions, I might have to raise prices by 2-3x at least. I might have
to also add features to the site that don't exist right now. A premium service
is certainly the best option going forward.

> Are you paying the experts? Can you pay them more for answering premium
> questions?

Yes they are paid. I already pay more if users ask for specific experts. But I
still find it difficult to guarantee if a specific expert will bother turning
up.

> Do all the experts have the same level? (obviously no)

I suppose that is subjective. But there are objective metrics that allow users
to choose better.

> How much difference is there in the quality of the answers?

Experts with same rating / peer-rating are of similar quality.

\---

Thanks for the detailed comments.

------
greenyoda
It's the customer who is being arrogant by demanding that a company change its
business model because he doesn't like it. If that customer wants to have
their own expert on call during hours that are convenient, they should hire an
employee.

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the comments.

------
gshdg
You’re being polite. Don’t change course based on a complaint from a single
grouch. If you find it’s a theme, then act.

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the comment. You are correct - is not a theme - just a one off.

------
atsaloli
That doesn't sound arrogant to me, it sounds like you are trying to be
helpful.

~~~
ptm
Thanks for your comments.

My intentions are a bit less noble though. By listing alternatives, I am
trying to draw attention to the pricing (my service is much cheaper) and to
set expectations to match the pricing. I think some users might see this as a
taunt of sorts.

~~~
atsaloli
I understand. You just had the one comment, right? You are fine. :) Keep on
creating :)

